# Add-On Recommendation



## DreamGraffiti (Aug 27, 2014)

I have FL Studio 11 Producer Edition, and I need some help. I want to make some downtempo music. Does anyone recommend a good add-on for that? 


 I have a price range from $100-$500.
An add-on that has multiple layering.


----------



## Fyresale (Aug 27, 2014)

Not really experienced with downtempo myself, but I know a couple of decent VSTs.
reFX Vanguard is a fantastic synth, imo. Not too pricey either. Maybe check into Sylenth1 a little as well.

As for percussion and samples, MusicRadar has a ton of free stuff that I love digging into.


----------



## DreamGraffiti (Aug 29, 2014)

Fyresale said:


> Not really experienced with downtempo myself, but I know a couple of decent VSTs.
> reFX Vanguard is a fantastic synth, imo. Not too pricey either. Maybe check into Sylenth1 a little as well.
> 
> As for percussion and samples, MusicRadar has a ton of free stuff that I love digging into.


Thanks for the help.


----------

